# Where to Buy Chia Seeds That Are Organic



## jbjr829 (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you know that Chia seeds are excellent for storage because the whole seed can be kept up to 5 years! Grind up the seed and it will stay fresh in the fridge for up to 3 months. Purchasing Chia seeds will ensure that you always have a dependable source of nutritional food. This means that you will never go hungry as long as you keep a supply of this product.

Another interesting fact about Chia seeds is that they have been used as far back by Aztecs in pre-Columbian times. The food was considered one of their 5 most important foods at the time. The food was also used by Indians in the Southwest as a source of nutrition when food was scarce.
How To Eat Chia Seeds

This product can be used in many different ways. Chia seeds can be ground in a flour and used in drinks or cereal type foods. You can also use the flour to make baked goods. If you soak this flour in water, it can be made into a jell which will store for up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator. You can even eat Chia seeds without preparation! Stocking up on this product means that you will have a great staple.
Chia Seeds Benefits and Nutrition

* 6 times more calcium than whole milk
* 15 times more magnesium than broccoli
* 3 times more antioxidant capacity than fresh blueberries
* 3 times more iron than spinach
* More potassium than bananas
* More fiber than flaxseed
* More protein than soy
* Contains all of the essential amino acids making it a complete protein
* High in EFA's especially Omega-3; omega-6; ideal for human consumption. ¼ cup of Chia is equivalent to a pound of wild salmon.
* Rich in B Vitamin
* 1 T will nutritionally sustain a person for a day; 2 T per day are recommended
* 35 lbs will feed 2 people for a year; that is 16 cents per day per person
* Great for athletes because it prolongs hydration, is a tissue and muscle builder, & increases endurance.
* It also contains other very useful minerals; zinc, manganese, phosphorous, potassium, calcium, copper, and boron, which aids calcium assimilation. All of these minerals are useful for good body chemistry.
* Great for weight loss
* Great for pets

Where to buy Chia seeds at their best price and highest quality? Best Price On High Quality Chia Seeds.


----------

